# How do I convert .AVI's to DPG's?



## naadde (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right forum place for this but...

I have Linux Ubuntu and I don't know how do I get to see movies with my DS (moonshell)
or any better programs to watch movies with... I don't get it even though I have googled and gotten help by my friends, I am not getting avi's to DPG's.
Could someone help please? - I am in a real need.

Thanks, Naadde


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 9, 2008)

Good question, I know some scripts exist for Linux, but never tried them.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 10, 2008)

How good are you with the command line? My guide is available at my website, under newz, I believe. It's fairly complex, just to warn you. It's actually a combination of two other guides I found. My website is www.techforumz.webs.com


----------

